# Emporer Scorpian.....sorry for the spelling



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I need to know everything...caging, feeding, nocturnal or diernal, hibernation?, will i die if i get stung.... any info mabe even a care sheet.

Please help im new to scorpians


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I keep two in a 10, they do not need a large cage. Bark, peat, or bark/peat mix substrate, do not keep them on sand, they dehydrate and die. I keep the temperature at 80 degrees Farenheit during the day, dropping to 65-70 at night. I would not let it get any cooler than that. Mist daily, these animals require high humidity.

Four or five large crickets per animal weekly, I do not know if they will take mealworms or similar. I have heard of people giving them pinkie mice, I have never tried it.

Mostly nocturnal.

They do not hibernate, and die quickly when exposed to cold.

The sting is supposed to be similar to a bee's, pain wise. No lasting effects. Still, don't do anything stupid. I would not get them if you are allergic to bee stings or insect bites, just to be safe.

Just type "emperor scorpion" into Google, you'll get tons of hits.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I think boomers got it all pretty much summed up for you. Very cool and easy to keep 
creatures.

Just one thing tho, there is no chance i'd be able to get mine to eat 4 or 5 crickets a week. I would be lucky is she ate that in a month! Mine eats very little and I seem to remember Lu saying the same about his.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Good info Bommersub. I've found the most important aspect to keeping scorpions (and most athropods for that matter) is to keep the humidity high.

I had a trio for a few months before I reduced my collection of terrariums. I kept them in 1/2-twenty gallon terrarium with a thick layer of moist, shredded coconut coir, coconut chips, and shredded leaves. There were worms, isopods, and crickets already living in the substrate, so I fed them infrequently.

After a month without seeing a trace of them I scooped out the substrate to see if they were still alive.. They were fat and happy living in tunnels they dug in the substrate.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Get a black light for them at night. It's sweet.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

j_burf said:


> I would be lucky is she ate that in a month! Mine eats very little and I seem to remember Lu saying the same about his.


 2 crickets a week is what i would offer but she would mostly eat only one a week, just that my mom didnt my scorp as being important so she wouldnt take me every week.









as for the black light, i have heard reports and also read that if you leave a blacklight on them for extened periods of time they will lose there glowing ability for up to 3 molts.

also, i have heard that it is dangerouse and will shorten their life if you keep them in the sun light, not sure though on this

PM me dude if you have any questions or want a complete care sheet


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Prolonged exposure to a blacklight or sunlight will harm them. However, if you just do it for a few seconds to show it off to friends it will probably be OK.

-PK


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

does that mean scince ithey can die from sun light and blacklight will a heat lamp kill them?Also should i keep them under my desk which only gets sunlight about 10 mins a day?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> does that mean scince ithey can die from sun light and blacklight will a heat lamp kill them?Also should i keep them under my desk which only gets sunlight about 10 mins a day?


 you could just put a blant over the tank if you wanted, and yes it is ok to have the under a black light for no more than an hour on occasion, sunlight though is bad, they are not used to it as they come from the forest

and heat lamp wont kill him, i would just recommend though that you use a ceramic heat bulb which only does heat and no light, which is perfect, 2 crikets a week, and keep the humidity at 80% and temp at 80 degrees


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> does that mean scince ithey can die from sun light and blacklight will a heat lamp kill them?Also should i keep them under my desk which only gets sunlight about 10 mins a day?


 The problem with the sun and blacklight is UV, not visible light. A normal incandescent bulb produces next to no UV and is perfectly safe to use with scorpions. A red bulb (a smaller version of the ones used to keep food warm in fast-food places) would be even better. I never used one with scorpions, but my centipede was not bothered by it, even though it was repelled by a normal bulb.

-PK


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

hey brad,
Check this site has a lot of information on Emperor Scorpians

http://www.repticzone.com/caresheets/337.html


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

scorpions dont need any fancy lights or anything, they are about as low maintance and cheap as you can get

just a tank, coconut fiber bedding, water bowl and as long as you keep temp and humidity up then you are fine

ps:you need a shallow water, with some dry land in it so they dont fall in


----------

